# Lost sat 2 input -



## Kosh_5x5 (Oct 23, 2002)

I have a 9 month old 721 that has worked nearly flawlessly until Wednesday night. After noticing some pixelization, I did a front panel reboot. Later I noticed sat input 2 was showing lost lock and acquiring signal. The screen is black with white lettering. Sat input 1 is working fine. I do not know if sat 2 was out before the reboot or if the reboot created a problem.

Since then, I have tried front panel reboots, unplugging the unit and pulling the smart card. There was no change in the sat 2 connection. I ran a check switch which shows the following:

Satellite In: 1 - Status: Satellite reception verified.
Switch Type: SW21
It shows port, satellite and transponders which Dish customer service said were correct.

Satellite In: 2 - Status: No switch box detected
Switch Type: UNKNOWN
There are two columns for Port 1 with an "X" in each column for satellite and transponders.

I switched the cables on the back of the unit and the problem stayed on sat 2, which tells me the problem is the unit and not the dish or cabling. Dish customer service is sending me a replacement unit. Since this has been a good unit and I have read about problems with replacement units, I wanted to check here to see if anybody had any ideas about fixing my current unit.

We did have thunderstorms Tuesday night and our power glitched for about 10 seconds. 

Thanks for any responses!!


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm having the same problem. I even did the switch check. and it all goes black. it said the matrix's was wrong or something It won't even record. called dish and they sent me a replacement. hook it up and it did the same thing. called them again and they sent the local installer the next day. he work on the LNB's putting new ones and new switch's. he was here for 1 1/2 with no luck. this all started when dish had there outage last Friday. there sending me another. i hope it dose not happen again. Tom


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm having the same problems. It started withen the last couple of days.I've had some small problems before like several other people but now tuner 2 is almost unwatchable.I decided I was going to have to call them for sure this time,but now it makes me wonder if it's my 721 or software or a problem at E*.


----------



## Kosh_5x5 (Oct 23, 2002)

Tuner 2 is still out. The last two mornings when I turned on the 721, I received an error message that the smart card was not inserted correctly. I haven't touched the smart card since last Wednesday and the 721 has worked fine other than no tuner 2. On Monday turning it off and on a couple of times cleared the error. Today, after a front panel re-boot didn't work, I unplugged it and got it to work after that.

Cascading failure in progress?

Maybe I don't want to try and salvage this unit. To those that mentioned the extended warranty program, thank you! I will be signing up a month before the original 1-year warranty expires.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, the replacement did the some think. black screen on both tuners. took the cable off the back, then back on again. then they work. gave it another switch ckeck. back to black. just got my 2nd 721 replacement 5 days. and guess what? back to black. now there saying the dish in not aline. a teck was already here, and he said it was fine. all this started when dish had there outege.:shrug:


----------

